# the DRSEs are here!



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

Greetings All!

My name is j-pet, Secretary-General of the DRSEs. 

We are a group of degenerates who have found our new home in the 'Anything Goes' section.

Drop by the 'Clean Thread' and say hi!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

j-pet welcome to IM! 

You can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2010)

But, please do not ask what DRSE is!  It is a highly exclusive secret society.  In fact, it is so secret that I can't even talk about it!  However, there will likely be many  among us who are DRSE material and in time, they will make themselves known, and will be inducted into the group.  

Sincerely,

Chairman Roids


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, we punish DRSE dissadents in many cruel and unusual ways. . . the Gulag, withdrawal of NeoVar and LHJO privilages . . .  


 . . we also have our own resident gimp. His name is sanesloot, keep an eye out for him!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2010)

The ultimate punishment is doing time in sanesloot's basement.  The horrors that take place down there are too grotesque to even speak of.


----------



## Bowden (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2010)

WTF??

Talk about getting off on the Right Foot!


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> My name is j-pet, Secretary-General of the DRSEs.


I lost money on you in the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

DBowden said:


> Welcome


 
Thanks man!



Patrick Bateman said:


> I lost money on you in the Kentucky Derby.


 
Sorry to hear that, surely you werent betting to win??


----------



## rubberring (Jan 2, 2010)

*"Because that circular protrusion in my wallet...*
View attachment 26588

*just might be...*
View attachment 26589

*a rubberring.*"
View attachment 26590

*YEEEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

Come Get Some!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

That is HOT!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 3, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Come Get Some!



Nice rump


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 4, 2010)

Whats up Ladies?


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

ahhhh...i feel like im home again.  Its been so lonely over at AM R'ing all the D's by myself.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2010)

AM = AnabolicMinds.com


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^^^^werd


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> ahhhh...i feel like im home again.  Its been so lonely over at AM R'ing all the D's by myself.



After reading some of the stuff around here I feel like a virgin. Welcome mooch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Whats up Ladies?


 


mooch2321 said:


> ahhhh...i feel like im home again. Its been so lonely over at AM R'ing all the D's by myself.


 


bigmoe65 said:


> After reading some of the stuff around here I feel like a virgin. Welcome mooch.


 
lol, the team is getting back together! Good so see ya'll!


----------



## rubberring (Jan 4, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, the team is getting back together!



We're still missing a particular member...

View attachment 26612


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 5, 2010)

j-pet said:


> lol, the team is getting back together! Good so see ya'll!


 

hehe..yeah!  I killed a man.


----------



## JDub (Jan 5, 2010)

rubberring said:


> We're still missing a particular member...
> 
> View attachment 26612



Roids, get on it...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 5, 2010)

JDub said:


> Roids, get on it...



    I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'll see what I can do.


 
have you're lats gotten smaller?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

lennoxchi said:


> have you're lats gotten smaller?


 
i think they have too, prob bc sanesloots been giving them the rub


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Nah, the pic hasn't changed knig! When sane rubs the lats, they don't shrink. If anything, it makes them grow.


----------

